# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "The Wasp Is Now a Horrifically Mutated Creature?" & More Dropped Comic Book Plots

## CBR News

CSBG has a collection of notable dropped comic book plots, such as the Wasp's short-lived time as a mutated, wasp-like creature.


_Full article here._

----------


## Hypestyle

I'm glad this era ended.  Marvel was still reeling from the loss of the Image founders, and eventually started experimenting with the looks of certain characters.  Joe Maduriera's revamp of several characters was actually impressive visually-- but only when he drew it.  The other artists who followed up, it just didn't have the same results.  On top of that, this was the Teen Tony/Mind-controlled adult Tony era, so it's best left alone.

----------

